# Stock Car in 1/32nd(sorta)



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've made good progress on my stock car. Found some DR&G plans on the internet and altered them to roughly match my MDC reefers, which are supposedly 1/32nd, but aren't quite. Then I changed them a bit more to match my coffee stir sticks so I didn't have to cut them any. Put the plans on a piece of foam board, covered them with wax paper and used to pins to hold the pieces in place. I used Titebond 2 glue. For the frame, I used the plans in GR for a stock car, just scaled them to match my new plans. You can see the partially completed door also, quite a bit of head scratching on that! Jerry


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great so far Jerry. Can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Jerry, 
Nice pins there! Oh and the stock car too  
Toad


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the plans. If you want a full size copy, email me and I can attach it to the reply. Working on a UP caboose also, that will be about a size to look fine with the MDC cars I use behind my LS Mike. Jerry


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

that looks just like a project for me too. 
email is on its way. 
thank you for sharing. 

korm


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great idea Jerry. I hadn't really given much thought to doing a stock car, but I have been planning to make up some wood boxcar sides to make use of some of the ends and roof pieces left over from my MDC boxcar lengthening projects, and add a little more variety to my boxcar fleet. I'll probably get started on one of those after I finish up my latest MDC boxcar bash project. 

Scalewise the MDC cars aren't too bad except for being short by about 3 scale feet, and riding high because of the oversized wheels. The reefers have all the same dimensions as the boxcar, since the models were designed with many of the body mold components in common. That makes the body a bit tall for an ice reefer (they were typically a few inches lower than the 1937 AAR design boxcar that the MDC boxcar is based on), but the height is ok for the boxcars, and should be fine for your stock cars too. Of course, if you wanted to be picky about the dimensions, it would be pretty easy to lengthen the car and lower the roof since you're making all-new sides for it anyway. I replace the stock MDC wheels on my cars with AMS metal wheels, which requires a bit of work on the trucks to accommodate the shorter AMS axles. NWSL also does scale-sized metal wheels that are a drop-in replacement for the MDC wheelsets, but cost a little more than the AMS wheels.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made some progress on my wood stock car. Got the sides done and glued to the frame. Have to redo the plywood for the ends, goofed there! Then the ends will get vertical planks. Door is stuck in there upside down, just jammed it in for the pix. Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the plywood ends on, will plank them with vertical planks. I painted the inside of the car with a alcohol/india ink mix. Outside will be UP yellow. Jerry


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

When you said you scaled the plans to match the MDC reefers, I figured you were planning to use the MDC ends, roof, trucks, details, etc. and simply replace the sides, but this is shaping up to be a nice scratchbuild project instead. It's looking good there Jerry.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks RW. Just sort of matching the size of the MDC cars. Am puzzling over what to do with the roof. Could give it a 'panel' effect, like on the MDC cars, I guess. Will plank the ends and see if my brain comes up with anything. Jerry


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some good overhead views of steam era freight cars in the Library of Congress digital photo collection, that could give you some ideas for your roof. Here are a couple of color images taken by Jack Delano during WWII... 



http://memory.loc.gov/service/pnp/fsac/1a34000/1a34600/1a34660r.jpg 


http://memory.loc.gov/service/pnp/fsac/1a34000/1a34800/1a34816r.jpg 



Click here for the rest of the Jack Delano images. Not all of them are railroad-related but there are some great shots in here, and you can download them as high-resolution TIFF images as well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks RW for the pix, 
I looked at one of my MDC box cars, the standing seam thing is what I'll do, like in your pix. I use thin craft metal for things like that, embossing from the back side should give me a good 'seam' effect. Might be able to just lay the foil over an MDC roof and emboss away! Jerry


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Looking very good. These stock cars have so much cool detail that just makes them shine. What trucks do you plan on using? I haven't seen them yet, but Ozark is making molds off the ones we made for my 1/32 stock car and they are accurate down to the casting marks on the side frames. Let me know if you are interested. 
John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds interesting John, let me know about them. I looked at your thread, stealing the ends, with the little door you made on yours. I'm just messing around, have no real plan here, as you can tell! JErry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the hay door castings from Bob Uniack. They were really nice, here is one on the planked end.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the doors on the stock car. I used a brass wire for the slide and embossed copper for the hinges. India ink/alcohol wash to age it some. Will dry brush some UP color on soon. 








Brake detail that Bob sent. 








I got the Schleich cow figures(well calves) from our local farm store. 








I know the hot glue is sort of obvious in the shot but didn't want them coming loose over the years, and once the roof is on, you should not see it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

i think, i should start exporting scale-cattle to the states... 
we can buy cheap farm animals here. 
between 5 to 10 pieces of different scales per bag from one to two dollar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Does that mean China makes them for $0.02 ea.?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif 
Toad


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

it means, that i get them from china or brazil for $0.20 a piece. 
freight and margens of wholesalers included.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry is that going to be a shelve queen or is it strong enough to be added to the train consist? It does look good and detailed.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's pretty strong, has a real sturdy frame. Used Titebond III glue. Some areas have hot glue. The sides have some 3/16" strips along the bottoms, on the inside floor for reinforcement, plywood ends. NOPE, no shelf queens here, they work or I sell them! Should have trucks next week from Kidmans. Probably set it aside for awhile, have a commission to make a gun truck model for a guy in Lincoln that was on Bounty Hunter. So, these boring posts on my odd stock car will probably slow down some. Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How many cows would actually be put in a cattle car?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Down here in Texas as many old photos as I have seen as many as they could stuff. Guess you can say "standing room only". 
Toad


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

down here they count 200 x 60 centimeters per cow on cattle-trucks. (6'8" x 2') 
and from old pictures i have seen, they stuffed them that close in the trains as well. 
and cowboys, that rode with the trains, had to pick with thorned sticks at every lying animal to stand up. 
now they do that with "electric whips".


----------

